# Stuck in Reverse



## asrmatt (Nov 29, 2002)

My friend has a 97 Altima 5 speed. His tranny will not shift out of reverse and he is not all about driving backwards. His clutch seems ok from the outside as far as pedal play and all of that. Any ideas?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the linkage. if the shifter is moving and the linkage is too, then you probably have a bad shift fork...


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *check the linkage. if the shifter is moving and the linkage is too, then you probably have a bad shift fork... *


----------

